# Home Alarm



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

I had this idea last night. If your home is being invaded, try setting off your car alarm as a pseudo-home alarm. May be enough to give the bastards pause.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That was in a email my uncle sent me, it's advised since it will bring attention to the area.I keep my key pad next to my assault flashlight, cellphone and Glock on the nightstand. It's getting crowded there.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I dont believe most people even give a glance, but if one person does and does something about it, then it was successful


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> Does anyone pay attention to car alarms anymore?


at 2AM out where I live they might.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

IDK. You ever set it off in your garage? That one person it distracts might be the one you need distracted just long enough to line them up in your sights.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

My car alarm couldn't scare an indoor cat. My FJ cruiser has a panic alarm. It sounds like a quiet beep from a washing machine. The horn too- that thing is big and bad in every way till you hit the horn. The stock FJ cruiser has a 260hp engine and a horn that sounds like a smurf blowing a conch shell. I was embarrassed of it to the point I replaced it with dual air horns. The panic alarm needs to be fixed, too. I want the horn from a fire engine for that. ONLY problem with the FJ cruiser is the wimpy alarm and horn. I mean to say a child could yell louder.


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

It's just an idea. What about those air horn cans? They're great at diving meets and golf tournaments.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nuklhed said:


> It's just an idea. What about those air horn cans? They're great at diving meets and golf tournaments.


They also work on annoying dogs.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Getting to my house means you somehow got past the 105lb German Shepard outside. You can't sleep through his bark and you would have to shoot him to get past. You guys most live in a really nice neighborhood to even need a car alarm.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't really have much of a system except for two noisy schnauzers. The HOA we live in is ok, but we are surrounded by , let's say, less than stellar areas. We double check one another on doors at night, 380 under the pillow, 9mm on the night stand. The house has a non working system installed by a long ago out of business company. As we are finally planning on a couple of extended trips, I'm giving serious thought to the rolling type shutters and seeing if I can get the old security system upgraded.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> String some wire and hang beer cans like in the zombie flicks.


Actually, not a bad idea at all. I do a version of that with a modern twist on the lift bracket of the garage door using chimes. I use a large 1/4 inch spike through the sides of the garage door panels and the door frame at night and one on each side if going out of town. Now ya' got me thinking that for the front and sliding glass doors.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Dont waste your time setting of a car alarm.... Go get your gun and wait... I believe if a piece of shit is going to break into my home when my family is there, he deserves to die.


----------



## pdog (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally I prefer the sound of my 357 magnum going off.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Staying half of my time in a "very high crime " area in Alb, we have dogs that do well, they can cover the whole backyard, but they can only hear the front yard, they are very good dogs. We have boards visible, holding each window or sliding door closed, but as the greastest man i ever knew,(my grandfather) told me, you cant stop a theif, just hope to slow them down enough or make it to much work, so they move on. personally speaking, their is no noise as chilling as the clack of a pump shotgun being cycled, but with the kids, I have my trusty sig available above the childrens reach. Even if they drag a chair or toy over, they cant reach it, But they have been taught that there are no toy guns. never touch any gun. I would love to install a home alarm, but its a rental, and we hope to move "out of the warzone". I am looking at installing a few video cams, soom functional, some just with the redlight, to "deter" the bg's. 
My home is different, there is always something within reach to minimalize a threat. No alarm system either, I will wake a the sound of a hand on the doorknob.


----------



## Blinddog (Dec 16, 2012)

I live on the edge of no mans land. There is a .380 on the floor next to my wifes chair, I'm carrying while in the house and there is a pump shotgun next to the bed with my pistol on the dresser. All doors are locked with bars on them. The only soft spot is the patio doors but they would have to shatter glass to get in, that would be a mistake on their part. The back yard has a 7 ft fence with a locked gate. I know they could get in but getting stuff out might be hard because of all of the neighbors. The windows are high up with locks on them. But the bad part is, I still don't feel safe.


----------

